# Milton boat ramp



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

Anybody loose something? Anyone have a small Kubota tracker/shovel to fill in hole at boat ramp? I moved a truck load of bolder's by hand, out to deep water. Every trip to the lake, I'll spend a hour clearing rocks & trash. While the weather permits. Found a blade to someone's prop.😄😆







View attachment 459896


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Dane101 said:


> View attachment 459897
> Anybody loose something? Anyone have a small Kubota tracker/shovel to fill in hole at boat ramp? I moved a truck load of bolder's by hand, out to deep water. Every trip to the lake, I'll spend a hour clearing rocks & trash. While the weather permits. Found a blade to someone's prop.😄😆
> View attachment 459895
> View attachment 459896


All makes sense except the set of ears 🤔


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

John Boat said:


> All makes sense except the set of ears 🤔


I thought the same thing then I figured someone either threw them in their splash well after running boat at home or never took them off the motor and just unscrewed the hose from them


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Nice erie dearie score!


----------



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

Karl Wolf said:


> Nice erie dearie score!


. Yeah, Every Lure I find is rusted to hell though. That drop off at the end of the ramp is a ankle / leg breaker. Does the state do any maintenance around here ?WTF!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Back your trailer wheels off of that, and bottom out against the frame,
You could have a problem.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

REEL GRIP said:


> Back your trailer wheels off of that, and bottom out against the frame,
> You could have a problem.


(Hopefully w/no boat on it,) waders time!. I hear Jim/"Whaler" had some contact w/Div 3 abt a possible ramp extention when lake is lowered more. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

c. j. stone said:


> (Hopefully w/no boat on it,) waders time!. I hear Jim/"Whaler" had some contact w/Div 3 abt a possible ramp extention when lake is lowered more. Fingers crossed!


. Like I said , I moved a lot of big rocks out deeper to make fish structures. And get them away from the ramp. Some dummy has been just dumping concrete crap ,bricks & what ever ln there. Someone with a mini tractor could fill it in 15 min. And be gone. Hint,hint!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Be careful! I got a good reaming from a ranger at WB for moving rocks when I was young. He said it was illegal to move ANYTHING in a state park. I don’t see a problem with it at all but the wrong timing might get you a ticket.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I have the tracor but also a broken ankle, I,d do it.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

The Corp of Engineers is really touchy about that.
I remember back when Stark Parks took over the management of Walborn and Deer Creek
they hired a guy that supervised the grounds crew. Guy was great. Made lots of improvements.
Had the county dump ground-up asphalt from resurfacing jobs on the North side of German Church Rd.
To make a boat ramp and parking lot to access Walborn north of GC.
Also made 3 parking- pull offs areas along Price road, east of 183, so people could park and shore fish Deer Creek.
The Corp of Engineers saw this and raised holey hell over it.
Stark Parks had to fire the poor guy, for just improving things.
I was all excited to get access to the no. of German Church, but it never happened.


----------



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

REEL GRIP said:


> The Corp of Engineers is really touchy about that.
> I remember back when Stark Parks took over the management of Walborn and Deer Creek
> they hired a guy that supervised the grounds crew. Guy was great. Made lots of improvements.
> Had the county dump ground-up asphalt from resurfacing jobs on the North side of German Church Rd.
> ...


 I had the local cops watching me one day. They didn't care. It's abandoned out there now. Made some crappie structure here and there . If they gave me a ticket for that . I'd wipe my butt with it and mail it back to them.😁


----------



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

bountyhunter said:


> I have the tracor but also a broken ankle, I,d do it.


We got all winter. Just pull in one day like you work there . Put on one of those Harbor Freight safety vest & hard hat. And do it to it.😄Be in and out in 45 min. Boom bada Bing!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Dane101 said:


> I had the local cops watching me one day. They didn't care. It's abandoned out there now. Made some crappie structure here and there . If they gave me a ticket for that . I'd wipe my butt with it and mail it back to them.😁


Lol
Can I get the coordinates?


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

REEL GRIP said:


> Back your trailer wheels off of that, and bottom out against the frame,
> You could have a problem.


It's a taillight Reaper too...!!
& Skeg Raker,Prop buster...Nasty Bastard..!! 
It Really needs some reconfiguration...!!
It's a Shame that cold weather, open water is unbearable for more than a third of the year...!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

sonar said:


> It's a taillight Reaper too...!!
> & Skeg Raker,Prop buster...Nasty Bastard..!!
> It Really needs some reconfiguration...!!
> It's a Shame that cold weather, open water is unbearable for more than a third of the year...!


"Unboatable",, not >unbearable<.! Spell check


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I don't understand why they don't spend the few extra dollars and taper ramps off instead of making them square even if they still left a 4 to 6 inch lip just being tapered would help when people back off the end of the ramp.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> I don't understand why they don't spend the few extra dollars and taper ramps off instead of making them square even if they still left a 4 to 6 inch lip just being tapered would help when people back off the end of the ramp.


They don’t cater to the fishing crowd, never have.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Seems like no matter what they do at the end of the concrete, boats powerloading will wash it out.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Between power loading and ice heaving, I suspect the end of a boat ramp must be fairly robust if it is to survive more than a few seasons.

I once saw a tutorial on how to lift your trailer over the lip should it get stuck using the tailers own winch and the flotation of the boat. It was ingenious and effective.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

louisvillefisherman said:


> Between power loading and ice heaving, I suspect the end of a boat ramp must be fairly robust if it is to survive more than a few seasons.
> 
> I once saw a tutorial on how to lift your trailer over the lip should it get stuck using the tailers own winch and the flotation of the boat. It was ingenious and effective.


leeabu....was telling me how thats done.
I think shortdrift told him.


----------



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

Uglystix said:


> Lol
> Can I get the coordinates?


Ramp at Mahoney after the bridge. moved some more large slabs concrete out deep last night. Should be 5-8 ft under the surface when the water level comes back up. Don't destroy my crappie structure, Please.😁


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

It's cool that you guys are making your own structure.


----------



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

Karl Wolf said:


> It's cool that you guys are making your own structure.


How's this one? Made holes vertically also . filled lower with rocks once in place . About waist high. Plan on more.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Dane101 said:


> How's this one ?
> View attachment 460131


Its beautiful


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

That’s nice Dane! You can also pull them up once a year and never buy jigs again. Or do you plan to put concrete on that bottom rack?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Dane101 said:


> How's this one? Made holes vertically also . filled lower with rocks once in place . About waist high. Plan on more.
> View attachment 460131





Dane101 said:


> How's this one? Made holes vertically also . filled lower with rocks once in place . About waist high. Plan on more.
> View attachment 460131


As much as I love what your doing and I really do! Your asking for trouble posting about placing illegal structure especially with pictures and location. I’m all for fishermen helping improve the fisheries but posting it on an open public forum could cause some unintended unpleasant consequences. 

If you wanna get away with this type of stuff keep it on the low.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

As much as I hate to agree with bobber bucket on this one,I do.
Your build is beautiful and would most definitely add some well needed structure to a lake with no structure and no weeds.
Heck,we even pay a government agency (ODNR) to add stuff like this to our lakes.

With all that said, there will be haters that will remove it and try to get you in trouble one way or another.

I'd suggest putting on some waders and getting a few of those out there and under water before someone makes a negative issue out of your worthy effort.
Dont forget to weight those suckers properly.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Oh, dont forget to shoot your pal Karl the google map pin of your structures.


----------



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

Karl Wolf said:


> Oh, dont forget to shoot your pal Karl the google map pin of your structures.


----------



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

😄😄😄 It's in the water outta view. Not near boat traffic. If a prop hit it. It would hurt it more than the prop. All plastic, no steel at all. I'm just here visiting from San Diego . If I got a ticket substantial enough . I could be outta here in an hour. HaHaaaaaa!😂🤣😋


----------



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

bobberbucket said:


> As much as I love what your doing and I really do! Your asking for trouble posting about placing illegal structure especially with pictures and location. I’m all for fishermen helping improve the fisheries but posting it on an open public forum could cause some unintended unpleasant consequences.
> 
> If you wanna get away with this type of stuff keep it on the low.


Location not posted. At the boat ramp just tossed boulders out deeper where shore drops off. Clearing big prop breakers at the same time. Except for diehard Johnboat, place has been abandoned . He catches fish cause he's out there every frecken day. Fish know him by name .


----------



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

Uglystix said:


> That’s nice Dane! You can also pull them up once a year and never buy jigs again. Or do you plan to put concrete on that bottom rack?


Actually found some of my jigs from spring . Hooks already rusted away . Gonna try making weedless ones with heavy mono. Hoping plastic will not hang up as easy. Look at crappie.com for other structures ideas.


----------

